# Anti Virus software



## Fubar (24 Aug 2011)

Folks,

I currently have McAfee Security Centre installed on my home PC. It came with the PC when I purchased it a few years ago and I just renewed the licence for the last few years. Anyway, its due for renewal again and I was wondering if there are better and possibly cheaper alternatives out there. The one thing I like about McAfee is the parental controls as I have 3 kids and it allows me to set age limits on the websites they can visit. I'm not great on techi matters but I would require something that adequately protects my home pc from attack from cyber space (not that I have much on it) and also lets me set parental controls. All and any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## Knuttell (24 Aug 2011)

Not sure you will get much cheaper than this..on EBAY


McAfee Internet Security 2011 3 PC/User*Genuine Item* for under a tenner incl postage plus it can be used on 3 different computers.

http://cgi.ebay.ie/New-McAfee-Inter...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cb91b118e#ht_4385wt_1139


----------



## sustanon (24 Aug 2011)

AVG antivirus free edition and Microsoft security essentials.

ESET NOD32 if you want to buy something.

AVG has parental controls 3 devices a year for $0.99


----------



## horusd (24 Aug 2011)

AVG free version  is great. I've been using it for yrs without any problems. You can download it from download.com


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2011)

Ive had loads of problems with AVG in recent years. MS Essentials is my preferred choice now.


----------



## Leo (24 Aug 2011)

ajapale said:


> Ive had loads of problems with AVG in recent years. MS Essentials is my preferred choice now.


 
I've also switched from AVG to MS Essentials. AVG was too resource heavy.


----------



## GuitarDave (24 Aug 2011)

I've recently started using ESET and would recommend them. Very few "false positives" so far too.


----------



## chris20051 (24 Aug 2011)

go to website www.download.com and download free 
*Avast Free Antivirus* best one I have used so far


----------



## bigjoe_dub (24 Aug 2011)

+1 MS Essentials


----------



## Leo (24 Aug 2011)

Good review of the options [broken link removed].


----------



## roker (24 Aug 2011)

I am happy with Norton, very easy to use. It got a bad reputation years ago for slowing your system down but I don't find this with the latest virsion


----------



## sustanon (24 Aug 2011)

AVG is sitting in my tray 0 CPU load, 6.5Mb memory. not resource heavy.....


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2011)

ajapale said:


> I have spent scores of fruitless hours trying to get rid of AVG free from my laptop.
> 
> Life is too short and in the end I just bough a cheap new lap top.
> 
> I would never go near AVG again. I have installed Microsoft security  essentials on the new machine and it is working very well.



I posted this back last year.


----------



## maura (24 Aug 2011)

Avast is excellent, recommended by which? as well.


----------



## mercman (24 Aug 2011)

Kasperskys for me. Nortons is terrible and used a heap of the computer memory.


----------



## roker (25 Aug 2011)

That is old hat about Norton that is going the rounds for years, they have a new system now


----------



## demoivre (25 Aug 2011)

MSE and COMODO firewall for me and I also regularly run Malwarebtes Anti-malware. [broken link removed] is a free internet filter/parental control if you need one or if you want to protect all internet devices at the router point from adult content check out [broken link removed].


----------



## Fubar (29 Aug 2011)

Thank you for all your responses and advice. Its invaluable as always and its good to know that there are alternatives to my current software.


----------



## AlbacoreA (29 Aug 2011)

Fubar said:


> .... I would require something that adequately protects my home pc from attack from cyber space (not that I have much on it) and also lets me set parental controls.....



Did anyone actually answer the question though?

I tried using the parental controls in Windows 7 but it seemed to require a lot of tweaking.  Haven't tried through an AV solution. Its something I keep meaning to look into more. 


http://getparentalcontrols.org/2010/11/02/getparentalcontrols-org-internet-filtering-review-roundup/

http://getparentalcontrols.org/parental-controls/internet/

I've been recommended K9 but I've not tried so can't comment further.


----------



## briste (29 Aug 2011)

I can also recommend ESET.

It works and it doesn't annoy you with loads of popups.


----------



## Petal (30 Aug 2011)

I used to have McAffee and it drove me mad, it was just soo source draining. I've been using AVAST for a couple of months now and no problems at all.


----------



## monagt (30 Aug 2011)

Application to Avoid: Norton, McAfee, and other premium Antivirus suites
Indictment: Pricey, Slow, Bloated
Superior Alternative(s): Microsoft Security Essentials
Notes: Ever since Microsoft Security Essentials came out, you haven't had much of a reason to use anything else. MSE is lightweight, good at catching viruses, and does all of its work in the background without bugging you. If you really don't like MSE, though, you have a few other solid options, see link.

http://lifehacker.com/395046/five-best-antivirus-applications

Avast is mentioned as an alternative along with 4 others.


----------

